# McKenzie Wall Habitat.....



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys that use the McKenzie Wall Habitat.. especially Timberland (saw one of your velvet bucks had the wall habitat... My awesome gf is getting me two pieces for Christmas for my new mount.

I have a couple questions... First of all she is getting me #NW114 (double rock) and #NW103 (wood piece)

Are these as easy to mount up as they look? A couple screws and that's it? Any pointers?

Next..my mount is going to be Full Sneak Left Turn... I can't remember is this supposed to be the deer's left or left turn when you are facing the mount?
I asked him to do the mount with the deer turning to (deer's) left. Is that the way it usually goes?

Thanks!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, the habitat is easy to install, just a couple drywall screws will do the trick. 
Yes, a left turn is the deer's left.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

